# Boxing day loot!



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So what did you folks get? 


I didn't get out to any of the aquarium stores (), but I got new running shoes and a suit jacket. 

You?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Some consumables (fish food, Prime, etc) from Big Al's. Some clothes and a new pair of dress shoes.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> So what did you folks get?
> 
> I didn't get out to any of the aquarium stores (), but I got new running shoes and a suit jacket.
> 
> You?


I got a cold.  Or the startings of it as I have been feeling more cold the last feel days. Dunno...nothing looks good this year for deals. I wanted a mid sized backpacking bag, titamiun cookware, ti spork, ti wood stove, bivy bag or tent, and a few other bushcrafting kit but none was on sale on black friday/monday or boxing day.

Argghh... I ended up just sleeping in instead. Seems like the stuff I want never goes on sale.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got a Serratus internal frame expedition pack I'd sell. About 5900 cu inches size. IIRC it's the Condor model.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Nothing yet. I was supposed to pick up shrimp last night but the weather and time wasn't working well. Hoping before the weekend is out I'll have about 15 red cherry shrimp


----------

